# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 20.12.2009 - 21.12.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.boj -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.125, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Bredolab.BX, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.BE trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.ahmt -> c:\windows\system32\userlogsrv.dllnot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.37869, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAlert-FO [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.l -> f:\hexwur.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.10838, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.mwp -> c:\docume~1\ershov\locals~1\temp\ljkxhtb.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cyfr -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\404[1].exe ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.404Search.9 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wxja -> c:\windows\system32\userrunsrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.10707, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Peed.F2650A7B, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.acd -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.afj -> c:\windows\system32\qtplugin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.5344 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.aiw -> c:\program files\plugin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.20288, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.ako -> c:\documents and settings\сергей\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.20523, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.akx -> \docandsettstartup\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.20703 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.akx -> \usersstartup\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.20703 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.akx -> c:\documents and settings\wax\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.20703 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.HDrop.aj -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.124 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.edz -> c:\documents and settings\ks\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aer -> c:\windows\temp\~tm35.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.124 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aer -> c:\windows\temp\~tm20.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.124 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.alt -> c:\sysfiles\a7y5ezre.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.169, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2890054 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.alt -> c:\sysfiles\acyx2idzt3gho.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.169, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2890054 )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.op -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Script.245901, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.sf -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.cufo -> c:\windows\system32\service.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.7103, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.cutu -> \15377185705011.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.600, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rustock.NGK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.cutu -> \nncctei.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.600, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rustock.NGK )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.wh -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

